# Dallas - Fort Worth Aquatic Plant Club - 2015



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: January meeting on 1-25 at Texas Aquatics*

This thread will be to follow-up the January meeting and plan out the 2015 year.

Here are the key items from the meeting:

*Election Results:* In short, Alex is the Pres still. Mike is on as the VP. Tanya and I are swapping and better defining our two roles. As soon as I deposit and provider her the records, she'll handle the money and members list as Treasurer. This way I can take up the Secretary role and focus on the meetings' minutes, the website, and that stuff. I'm already a mod here, so that just made the most sense. Plus, I'm plugged into the Internet just about as much as a human can currently get.

*Meetings:* We'll be doing 8 meetings instead of 12.

Don't take the following as exact or complete; further details will come later. It's as best as I can remember. Alex has the notes and the other board members will be discussing/planning. When we have a finalized schedule I will update it HERE.

There will be no February meeting. In March we will join TCA with the Swap meet. DFWAPC will host a table or two. We have plans to do presentations on fertilization and plant deficiencies. A tour of Universal Rocks was mentioned. Sometime in the summer we'll get the pleasure of touring Michael's backyard ponds collection. We are also planning for some possible tank competitions, with possible categories of: Low Light, High Tech, Walstad/El Natural, and 1g-3g pico. There will be no Nov. meeting, instead we'll meet early in Dec for a party and the 2016 elections. We'll, likely be partnering up with TCA for some collaborative socializing for this.  I would love to also do a "Virtual Road Show". We could get a bunch of video interviews and tank shots of the people that live too far out or simply can't host. Then at a meeting we could check out these remote gems.

*Ideas:* We are ALWAYS looking for topic ideas or other means to improve the club and the experience of being a member. PLEASE :hail: tell us what you like... also tell us what you don't like.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry for the absence, work is a bit chaotic and I'm also trying to start a car business (like I dont have enough to do already).
The next couple of days I will start posting our plans for the year, in March is the TCA swap, date still to be determinated... Tanya will post the date later on.
Also TCA is having a February meeting on the 21st at fish gallery.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry new here what is TCA?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

TCA is the Texas Cichlid Association. They're another club in the area.


----------



## ugvenkat (Feb 6, 2015)

Anybody willing to give away plants that GoldFish wont eat, Please remember me  Specially Jave Fern.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 20, 2015)

your in luck my friend I have a package that was supposed to go out and no one ever came for it. Its been in a bag for about a week but the java fern still looks fine. PM If you want it. Im in fort worth though.


----------



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

I believe 
that I sent in my membership through PayPal a few weeks ago. I have not heard 
anything back. Also there still in nothing planned for March. When and what is 
going on with the club. I was a member back in 2001 when it started but moved 
away. Now being back would like to get involved. please send me any news. Steven 
Volkers [email protected].


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

aquasteve said:


> I believe
> that I sent in my membership through PayPal a few weeks ago. I have not heard
> anything back. Also there still in nothing planned for March. When and what is
> going on with the club. I was a member back in 2001 when it started but moved
> ...


HI you need to message.Tanyaq2000 as she takes care of the membership money. for March we are meeting up at Texas aquatics where the will be hosting the TCA (texas cichlid asst.) swap meeting on the 21th. we will be getting a table and selling things to raise money for the club. the money money will be used for out of town speakers, club equipment, etc.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Are we still going to trade plants or is this strictly a selling event


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Good question!


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I believe we sale plants, we should donate the profits to the club so we can purchase new plants!

I don't see a problem trading plants, but members may want to request here on APC since we are not going to have a swap table (not good for sales). I want the club to be able to make some profit.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Are the swap meet and the auction the same event


----------

